# Summertime Sucks



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Everybody knows that to catch big redfish in Louisiana you have to fish in the winter. Fished the marsh the better part of last week. Not sure why I bothered....

Just small fish









After small fish










after small fish










After rat red









The sandwiches sucked too


































Just don't bother with Louisiana in the summer, you'll sweat your balls off for a bunch of punes.


----------



## whistlinglines (Apr 28, 2020)

I want that shrimp poboy so bad right now! Beautiful fish too, nice work


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

I'll bet yer oysters were steamed. Strong work, Red....


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

redchaser said:


> Everybody knows that to catch big redfish in Louisiana you have to fish in the winter. Fished the marsh the better part of last week. Not sure why I bothered....
> 
> Just small fish
> View attachment 153390
> ...


Good work. Where you get the po-boys?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Cuz, nice P-Boys! Love some half shrimp/half oyster fully dressed. Dem reds ain't too shabby, either.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

One day I‘m going to tow a boat over there and my way through Louisiana just like this


----------



## TimTampa (Apr 2, 2019)

Just say it,Cajun country is better than Tampa. That’s how I read it. Enjoyed the pics!!!


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Reports im hearing are that right now it is off the charts!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Those look like weekday fish. Run across any bonus species?


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> Those look like weekday fish. Run across any bonus species?


One small black drum, had shots at some larger ones but didn't get the eat. Had a couple of shots at sheepies but they were being sheepies. Caught plenty of slot and over the slot reds as well. Trailered around a bit, fished 3 different estuaries over the week.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Sweet! I'll be in Buras in two weeks!


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

Even though we are deep in triple tail at the moment, I would go for all of that right now!


----------



## Martin Carranza (Jan 19, 2016)

I am sorry for your miserable life mate! 😂😂😂😂


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Show off's since my back surgery I've not been able to get my boat out. BUT when I heal I'm gonna show a big fat carp or gar


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Louisiana slow day of fishing. 25 +10 pounders.


----------

